# Nvidia, glxinfo returns no RGB found

## sniggit

I know this question has been posted several times around the forum, but bear with me.

I have an AMD64 system with a 6800GT card.

The problem: Unable to enable direct rendering.

```
glxinfo | grep default ---> Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual

glxgears | grep default --->  Error: couldn't get an RGB, Double-buffered visual.

```

xorg.conf info people seems to ask about:

I've checked that "dri" is commented out and "glx" is enabled under "Module".

Under Section "Device"--> Driver is set to "nvidia" not "nv".

This might be relevant:

From xorg.conf

```
Section "Files"

        RgbPath      "/usr/lib64/X11/rgb"

        ModulePath   "/usr/lib64/modules"

        ModulePath   "/usr/lib64/opengl/nvidia/"

        ModulePath   "/usr/X11R6/lib64/modules/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/CID/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

```

added the lines "ModulePath   "/usr/lib64/modules"" and "ModulePath   "/usr/lib64/opengl/nvidia/""

to the config as this seemed to help some people, not me though.

An obvious error would be RgbPath pointing to the worng location. It points to a file rgb.txt which i assume is correct.

Other:

I ran 

```
"emerge nvidia-kernel nvidia-glx" 
```

AFTER i compiled my kernel, I am aware U have to recompile the nvidiakernel each time u make a new kernel.

The module nvidia is loaded to memory and i've set it to the X server using 

```
"eselect opengl set nvidia"
```

Any help would be appreciated. Just let me know if i left some info out.

Think ill just post two more sections from xorg.conf

```
Section "Module"

        Load  "record"

        Load  "extmod"

        Load  "dbe"

        #Load  "dri"

        Load  "glx"

        Load  "xtrap"

        Load  "freetype"

        Load  "type1"

EndSection

 Identifier  "Card0"

        Driver      "nvidia"

        VendorName  "nVidia Corporation"

        BoardName   "Unknown Board"

        BusID       "PCI:5:0:0"
```

----------

## linuxbum

sniggit

after kernel, emerge nvidia-kernel, then emerge nvidia-glx then run opengl-update nvidia.

bryan

----------

## sniggit

as I said in my opening post..... I have done that

Tnx anyway

----------

## avieth

```

# eselect opengl set nvidia

```

Try that one out

----------

## sniggit

I wrote in my opening post that I have done eselect.

Not to sound ungrateful ur anything but please read my post before posting a reply.

----------

## sniggit

Anyone?

----------

## Ruzgfpegk

Same exact problem here... 6800GS+AMD64.

media-video/nvidia-glx : 1.0.8178-r1

media-video/nvidia-kernel : 1.0.8178-r3

kernel : 2.6.15-gentoo-r7

xorg-x11 : 7.0-r1

```
42 ~ # glxinfo | grep Error

Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual
```

```
42 ~ # glxgears

Error: couldn't get an RGB, Double-buffered visual
```

```
42 ~ # grep -e EE /var/log/Xorg.0.log

Current Operating System: Linux 42 2.6.15-gentoo-r7 #3 SMP PREEMPT Sat Mar 25 14:03:56 CET 2006 x86_64

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to initialize the GLX module; please check in your X

(EE) NVIDIA(0):      log file that the GLX module has been loaded in your X

(EE) NVIDIA(0):      server, and that the module is the NVIDIA GLX module.  If

(EE) NVIDIA(0):      you continue to encounter problems, Please try

(EE) NVIDIA(0):      reinstalling the NVIDIA driver.
```

----------

## feniix

do:

echo "media-video/nvidia-glx dlloader" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

emerge media-video/nvidia-glx

I do not have amd64 but do have:

media-video/nvidia-glx : 1.0.8178-r1

media-video/nvidia-kernel : 1.0.8178-r3

kernel : 2.6.15-gentoo-r7

xorg-x11 : 7.0-r1 

glibc : 2.3.6-r*

gcc : 4.1.0

check if that fixes the problem, it did on my box.

Bye

----------

## Ruzgfpegk

Thanks for the suggestion, but I already enabled the dllloader USE flag.

From what you've posted, I see two other differences, but I don't think the problem originates from one of these two :

- glibc : 2.4-r1

- gcc : 3.4.6

----------

## PMT

 *feniix wrote:*   

> echo "media-video/nvidia-glx dlloader" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords
> 
> 

 

You meant package.use, just as a note.

Can you post your complete Xorg.0.log and xorg.conf somewhere?

Edit: My perusing of another unrelated post reminds me, are you trying to use glx and composite without passing the "Yes, I really want this, I know what I'm doing" option to the nvidia driver (Option "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true" in the video card Section)? I don't recall what it does if you don't do that.

----------

## Ruzgfpegk

No, I don't care about composite for now...

EDIT : Option "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true" doesn't change anything.

Xorg.conf (uncommented) :

```
Section "Module"

    Load        "dbe"

    SubSection  "extmod"

      Option    "omit xfree86-dga"

    EndSubSection

     Load        "type1"

     Load        "freetype"

     Load        "glx"

EndSection

Section "Files"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/corefonts/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/ttf-bitstream-vera/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/local/"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier   "Keyboard1"

    Driver   "kbd"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

    Option "XkbRules"   "xorg"

    Option "XkbModel"   "pc105"

    Option "XkbLayout"   "fr"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier   "Mouse1"

    Driver   "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"    "IMPS/2"

    Option "Device"      "/dev/psaux"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "IBM E54"

    HorizSync   31.5 - 64.3

    VertRefresh 50-100

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier   "Standard VGA"

    VendorName   "Unknown"

    BoardName   "Unknown"

    Driver     "vga"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "XFX nVidia GeForce 6800 GS XXX"

    Driver      "nvidia"

    Option      "HWCursor"  "true"

    Option      "NoLogo"    "true"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen 1"

    Device      "XFX nVidia GeForce 6800 GS XXX"

    Monitor     "IBM E54"

    DefaultDepth 24

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       8

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       16

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier  "Simple Layout"

    Screen "Screen 1"

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection
```

Xorg.0.log :

```

X Window System Version 7.0.0

Release Date: 21 December 2005

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 7.0

Build Operating System:Linux 2.6.15-gentoo-r7 x86_64

Current Operating System: Linux 42 2.6.15-gentoo-r7 #3 SMP PREEMPT Sat Mar 25 14:03:56 CET 2006 x86_64

Build Date: 25 March 2006

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sat Mar 25 23:22:06 2006

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "Simple Layout"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen 1" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "IBM E54"

(**) |   |-->Device "XFX nVidia GeForce 6800 GS XXX"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse1"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard1"

(**) FontPath set to "/usr/share/fonts/misc/,/usr/share/fonts/TTF/,/usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

/usr/share/fonts/corefonts/,/usr/share/fonts/ttf-bitstream-vera/,/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/,

/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,/usr/share/fonts/local/"

(==) RgbPath set to "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

(II) Module ABI versions:

   X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.2

   X.Org Video Driver: 0.8

   X.Org XInput driver : 0.5

   X.Org Server Extension : 0.2

   X.Org Font Renderer : 0.4

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "bitmap"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/fonts/libbitmap.so

(II) Module bitmap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Bitmap

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libpcidata.so

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.8

(--) using VT number 7

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 10b9,1695 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 10b9,524b card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:02:0: chip 10b9,524c card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:04:0: chip 10b9,1689 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:05:0: chip 10b9,5246 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:06:0: chip 10b9,5249 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,04,01 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:07:0: chip 10b9,1563 card 1849,1563 rev 70 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:07:1: chip 10b9,7101 card 1849,7101 rev 00 class 06,80,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:11:0: chip 10b9,5263 card 1849,5263 rev 40 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:12:0: chip 10b9,5229 card 1849,5229 rev c7 class 01,01,8a hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:12:1: chip 10b9,5289 card 1849,5289 rev 10 class 01,80,8f hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:13:0: chip 10b9,5237 card 1849,5237 rev 03 class 0c,03,10 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:13:1: chip 10b9,5237 card 1849,5237 rev 03 class 0c,03,10 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:13:2: chip 10b9,5237 card 1849,5237 rev 03 class 0c,03,10 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:13:3: chip 10b9,5239 card 1849,5239 rev 01 class 0c,03,20 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:18:0: chip 1022,1100 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:18:1: chip 1022,1101 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:18:2: chip 1022,1102 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:18:3: chip 1022,1103 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 01:00:0: chip 10de,00c0 card 1682,2178 rev a2 class 03,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 04:06:0: chip 1102,0002 card 1102,8023 rev 08 class 04,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 04:06:1: chip 1102,7002 card 1102,0020 rev 08 class 09,80,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 04:07:0: chip 10ec,8139 card 10ec,8139 rev 10 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,4), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x100000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x100000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x000b (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xfa700000 - 0xfe7fffff (0x4100000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 1 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xb7f00000 - 0xd7efffff (0x20000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 2: bridge is at (0:2:0), (0,2,2), BCTRL: 0x0003 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 2 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xfe800000 - 0xfe8fffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 3: bridge is at (0:5:0), (0,3,3), BCTRL: 0x0003 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 3 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xfe900000 - 0xfe9fffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) Subtractive PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 4: bridge is at (0:6:0), (0,4,4), BCTRL: 0x0003 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 4 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000dfff (0x1000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 4 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xfea00000 - 0xfeafffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:7:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(--) PCI:*(1:0:0) nVidia Corporation NV41.0 rev 162, Mem @ 0xfd000000/24, 0xc0000000/28, 0xfc000000/24, BIOS @ 0xfe7e0000/17

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x100000000) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) PCI Memory resource overlap reduced 0xdc000000 from 0xdfffffff to 0xdbffffff

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xfeaffc00 - 0xfeaffcff (0x100) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xfebff800 - 0xfebff8ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xfebfc000 - 0xfebfcfff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xfebfd000 - 0xfebfdfff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xfebfe000 - 0xfebfefff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xfebffc00 - 0xfebffcff (0x100) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xdc000000 - 0xdbffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [7] -1   0   0xfe7e0000 - 0xfe7fffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [8] -1   0   0xfc000000 - 0xfcffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [9] -1   0   0xc0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [10] -1   0   0xfd000000 - 0xfdffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc07 (0x8) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x0000d880 - 0x0000d89f (0x20) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x0000e080 - 0x0000e083 (0x4) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000e400 - 0x0000e407 (0x8) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000e480 - 0x0000e483 (0x4) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ec07 (0x8) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000ff00 - 0x0000ff0f (0x10) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x00000374 - 0x00000374 (0x1) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x00000170 - 0x00000170 (0x1) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x000003f4 - 0x000003f4 (0x1) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000e800 - 0x0000e8ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

   [0] -1   0   0xfeaffc00 - 0xfeaffcff (0x100) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xfebff800 - 0xfebff8ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xfebfc000 - 0xfebfcfff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xfebfd000 - 0xfebfdfff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xfebfe000 - 0xfebfefff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xfebffc00 - 0xfebffcff (0x100) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xdc000000 - 0xdbffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [7] -1   0   0xfe7e0000 - 0xfe7fffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [8] -1   0   0xfc000000 - 0xfcffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [9] -1   0   0xc0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [10] -1   0   0xfd000000 - 0xfdffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc07 (0x8) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x0000d880 - 0x0000d89f (0x20) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x0000e080 - 0x0000e083 (0x4) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000e400 - 0x0000e407 (0x8) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000e480 - 0x0000e483 (0x4) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ec07 (0x8) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000ff00 - 0x0000ff0f (0x10) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x00000374 - 0x00000374 (0x1) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x00000170 - 0x00000170 (0x1) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x000003f4 - 0x000003f4 (0x1) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000e800 - 0x0000e8ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xfeaffc00 - 0xfeaffcff (0x100) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xfebff800 - 0xfebff8ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xfebfc000 - 0xfebfcfff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xfebfd000 - 0xfebfdfff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xfebfe000 - 0xfebfefff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xfebffc00 - 0xfebffcff (0x100) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xdc000000 - 0xdbffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [12] -1   0   0xfe7e0000 - 0xfe7fffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0   0xfc000000 - 0xfcffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [14] -1   0   0xc0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [15] -1   0   0xfd000000 - 0xfdffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [16] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc07 (0x8) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000d880 - 0x0000d89f (0x20) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000e080 - 0x0000e083 (0x4) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000e400 - 0x0000e407 (0x8) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000e480 - 0x0000e483 (0x4) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ec07 (0x8) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x0000ff00 - 0x0000ff0f (0x10) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x00000374 - 0x00000374 (0x1) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x00000170 - 0x00000170 (0x1) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x000003f4 - 0x000003f4 (0x1) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x0000e800 - 0x0000e8ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libdbe.so

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/fonts/libtype1.so

(II) Module type1: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.0.2

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/fonts/libfreetype.so

(II) Module freetype: vendor="X.Org Foundation & the After X-TT Project"

   compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 2.1.0

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "GLcore"

(II) LoadModule: "GLcore"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libGLcore.so

(II) Module GLcore: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "nvidia"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.so

(II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

   compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.8178

   Module class: XFree86 Video Driver

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input/mouse_drv.so

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.0.4

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.5

(II) LoadModule: "kbd"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input/kbd_drv.so

(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.0.1

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.5

(II) NVIDIA dlloader X Driver  1.0-8178  Wed Dec 14 16:59:38 PST 2005

(II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all Supported NVIDIA GPUs

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01:00:0

(--) Assigning device section with no busID to primary device

(--) Chipset NVIDIA GPU found

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xfeaffc00 - 0xfeaffcff (0x100) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xfebff800 - 0xfebff8ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xfebfc000 - 0xfebfcfff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xfebfd000 - 0xfebfdfff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xfebfe000 - 0xfebfefff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xfebffc00 - 0xfebffcff (0x100) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xdc000000 - 0xdbffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [12] -1   0   0xfe7e0000 - 0xfe7fffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0   0xfc000000 - 0xfcffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [14] -1   0   0xc0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [15] -1   0   0xfd000000 - 0xfdffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [16] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc07 (0x8) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000d880 - 0x0000d89f (0x20) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000e080 - 0x0000e083 (0x4) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000e400 - 0x0000e407 (0x8) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000e480 - 0x0000e483 (0x4) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ec07 (0x8) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x0000ff00 - 0x0000ff0f (0x10) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x00000374 - 0x00000374 (0x1) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x00000170 - 0x00000170 (0x1) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x000003f4 - 0x000003f4 (0x1) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x0000e800 - 0x0000e8ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) resource ranges after probing:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xfeaffc00 - 0xfeaffcff (0x100) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xfebff800 - 0xfebff8ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xfebfc000 - 0xfebfcfff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xfebfd000 - 0xfebfdfff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xfebfe000 - 0xfebfefff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xfebffc00 - 0xfebffcff (0x100) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xdc000000 - 0xdbffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [12] -1   0   0xfe7e0000 - 0xfe7fffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0   0xfc000000 - 0xfcffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [14] -1   0   0xc0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [15] -1   0   0xfd000000 - 0xfdffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [16] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

   [17] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [18] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc07 (0x8) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000d880 - 0x0000d89f (0x20) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x0000e080 - 0x0000e083 (0x4) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x0000e400 - 0x0000e407 (0x8) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x0000e480 - 0x0000e483 (0x4) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ec07 (0x8) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x0000ff00 - 0x0000ff0f (0x10) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x00000374 - 0x00000374 (0x1) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x00000170 - 0x00000170 (0x1) IX[B]

   [32] -1   0   0x000003f4 - 0x000003f4 (0x1) IX[B]

   [33] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

   [34] -1   0   0x0000e800 - 0x0000e8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [35] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

   [36] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(**) NVIDIA(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(==) NVIDIA(0): RGB weight 888

(==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "NoLogo" "true"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "HWcursor" "true"

(EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to initialize the GLX module; please check in your X

(EE) NVIDIA(0):      log file that the GLX module has been loaded in your X

(EE) NVIDIA(0):      server, and that the module is the NVIDIA GLX module.  If

(EE) NVIDIA(0):      you continue to encounter problems, Please try

(EE) NVIDIA(0):      reinstalling the NVIDIA driver.

(--) NVIDIA(0): Linear framebuffer at 0xC0000000

(--) NVIDIA(0): MMIO registers at 0xFD000000

(II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA GPU detected as: GeForce 6800 GS

(--) NVIDIA(0): VideoBIOS: 05.41.02.49.05

(--) NVIDIA(0): Interlaced video modes are supported on this GPU

(II) NVIDIA(0): Detected PCI Express Link width: 16X

(--) NVIDIA(0): VideoRAM: 262144 kBytes

(II) NVIDIA(0): Connected display device(s): CRT-1

(--) NVIDIA(0): CRT-1: maximum pixel clock: 400 MHz

(II) NVIDIA(0): Frequency information for CRT-1:

(II) NVIDIA(0):   HorizSync   : 30.000-69.000 kHz

(II) NVIDIA(0):   VertRefresh : 50.000-120.000 Hz

(II) NVIDIA(0):      (HorizSync from EDID)

(II) NVIDIA(0):      (VertRefresh from EDID)

(II) NVIDIA(0): IBM E54: Using hsync range of 30.00-69.00 kHz

(II) NVIDIA(0): IBM E54: Using vrefresh range of 50.00-120.00 Hz

(II) NVIDIA(0): Clock range:  12.00 to 400.00 MHz

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1280x960" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "640x512" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "640x512" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "896x672" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "896x672" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "928x696" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "928x696" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "700x525" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (width too large for virtual size)

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Not using mode "1152x768":

(WW) NVIDIA(0):   horizontal sync start (1178) not a multiple of 8

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Not using mode "576x384":

(WW) NVIDIA(0):   horizontal sync start (589) not a multiple of 8

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Not using mode "360x200":

(WW) NVIDIA(0):   horizontal sync start (378) not a multiple of 8

(**) NVIDIA(0): Validated modes for display device CRT-1:

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1280x1024": 108.0 MHz, 64.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1024x768": 94.5 MHz, 68.7 kHz, 85.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "800x600": 56.3 MHz, 53.7 kHz, 85.1 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x480": 36.0 MHz, 43.3 kHz, 85.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1280x960": 108.0 MHz, 60.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1152x864": 108.0 MHz, 67.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1024x768": 78.8 MHz, 60.1 kHz, 75.1 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1024x768": 75.0 MHz, 56.5 kHz, 70.1 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1024x768": 65.0 MHz, 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1024x768": 44.9 MHz, 35.5 kHz, 87.0 Hz (I)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "832x624": 57.3 MHz, 49.7 kHz, 74.6 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "800x600": 49.5 MHz, 46.9 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "800x600": 50.0 MHz, 48.1 kHz, 72.2 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "800x600": 40.0 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 60.3 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "800x600": 36.0 MHz, 35.2 kHz, 56.2 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "700x525": 61.0 MHz, 64.9 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x512": 54.0 MHz, 64.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x480": 31.5 MHz, 37.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x480": 31.5 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 72.8 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x480": 25.2 MHz, 31.5 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x480": 54.0 MHz, 60.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "720x400": 35.5 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 85.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x400": 31.5 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 85.1 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "576x432": 54.0 MHz, 67.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x350": 31.5 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 85.1 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "512x384": 47.2 MHz, 68.7 kHz, 85.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "512x384": 39.4 MHz, 60.1 kHz, 75.1 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "512x384": 37.5 MHz, 56.5 kHz, 70.1 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "512x384": 32.5 MHz, 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "512x384": 22.4 MHz, 35.5 kHz, 86.9 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "416x312": 28.6 MHz, 49.7 kHz, 74.7 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "400x300": 28.1 MHz, 53.7 kHz, 85.3 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "400x300": 24.8 MHz, 46.9 kHz, 75.1 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "400x300": 25.0 MHz, 48.1 kHz, 72.2 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "400x300": 20.0 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 60.3 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "400x300": 18.0 MHz, 35.2 kHz, 56.3 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "320x240": 18.0 MHz, 43.3 kHz, 85.2 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "320x240": 15.8 MHz, 37.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "320x240": 15.8 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 72.8 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "320x240": 12.6 MHz, 31.5 kHz, 60.1 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "320x200": 15.8 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 85.3 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "320x175": 15.8 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 85.3 Hz (D)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Virtual screen size determined to be 1280 x 1024

(--) NVIDIA(0): DPI set to (72, 72); computed from "UseEdidDpi" X config option

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libfb.so

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libramdac.so

(II) Module ramdac: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 0.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.8

(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

   [0] 0   0   0xfc000000 - 0xfcffffff (0x1000000) MX[B]

   [1] 0   0   0xc0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B]

   [2] 0   0   0xfd000000 - 0xfdffffff (0x1000000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [4] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [5] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xfeaffc00 - 0xfeaffcff (0x100) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xfebff800 - 0xfebff8ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xfebfc000 - 0xfebfcfff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xfebfd000 - 0xfebfdfff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xfebfe000 - 0xfebfefff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0xfebffc00 - 0xfebffcff (0x100) MX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0xdc000000 - 0xdbffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [15] -1   0   0xfe7e0000 - 0xfe7fffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [16] -1   0   0xfc000000 - 0xfcffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [17] -1   0   0xc0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [18] -1   0   0xfd000000 - 0xfdffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [19] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B](OprD)

   [20] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B](OprD)

   [21] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B](OprD)

   [22] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc07 (0x8) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x0000d880 - 0x0000d89f (0x20) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x0000e080 - 0x0000e083 (0x4) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x0000e400 - 0x0000e407 (0x8) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x0000e480 - 0x0000e483 (0x4) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ec07 (0x8) IX[B]

   [32] -1   0   0x0000ff00 - 0x0000ff0f (0x10) IX[B]

   [33] -1   0   0x00000374 - 0x00000374 (0x1) IX[B]

   [34] -1   0   0x00000170 - 0x00000170 (0x1) IX[B]

   [35] -1   0   0x000003f4 - 0x000003f4 (0x1) IX[B]

   [36] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

   [37] -1   0   0x0000e800 - 0x0000e8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [38] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B](OprU)

   [39] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B](OprU)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "1280x1024"

(II) Loading extension NV-GLX

(II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA 3D Acceleration Architecture Initialized

(II) NVIDIA(0): Using the NVIDIA 2D acceleration architecture

(==) NVIDIA(0): Backing store disabled

(==) NVIDIA(0): Silken mouse enabled

(II) Loading extension NV-CONTROL

(==) RandR enabled

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension LBX

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-APPGROUP

(II) Initializing built-in extension SECURITY

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFree86-Bigfont

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

(II) Initializing built-in extension XEVIE

No matching visual for __GLcontextMode with visual class = 1 (32774), nplanes = 4294967295

No matching visual for __GLcontextMode with visual class = 1 (32774), nplanes = 4294967295

No matching visual for __GLcontextMode with visual class = 1 (32774), nplanes = 4294967295

No matching visual for __GLcontextMode with visual class = 1 (32774), nplanes = 4294967295

No matching visual for __GLcontextMode with visual class = 1 (32774), nplanes = 4294967295

No matching visual for __GLcontextMode with visual class = 1 (32774), nplanes = 4294967295

No matching visual for __GLcontextMode with visual class = 1 (32774), nplanes = 4294967295

No matching visual for __GLcontextMode with visual class = 1 (32774), nplanes = 4294967295

(**) Option "Protocol" "ExplorerPS/2"

(**) Mouse1: Device: "/dev/psaux"

(**) Mouse1: Protocol: "ExplorerPS/2"

(**) Option "CorePointer"

(**) Mouse1: Core Pointer

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/psaux"

(==) Mouse1: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50

(**) Mouse1: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4, 5, 6 and 7

(**) Mouse1: Buttons: 11

(**) Option "CoreKeyboard"

(**) Keyboard1: Core Keyboard

(**) Option "Protocol" "standard"

(**) Keyboard1: Protocol: standard

(**) Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

(**) Option "XkbRules" "xorg"

(**) Keyboard1: XkbRules: "xorg"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc105"

(**) Keyboard1: XkbModel: "pc105"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "fr"

(**) Keyboard1: XkbLayout: "fr"

(**) Option "CustomKeycodes" "off"

(**) Keyboard1: CustomKeycodes disabled

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Keyboard1" (type: KEYBOARD)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Mouse1" (type: MOUSE)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "NVIDIA Event Handler" (type: Other)

(II) Mouse1: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

Could not init font path element /usr/share/fonts/local/, removing from list!

(II) 3rd Button detected: disabling emulate3Button
```

EDIT : Another error log from xscreensaver-demo :

```
X error in juggler3d:

X Error of failed request:  BadAlloc (insufficient resources for operation)

  Major opcode of failed request:  143 (GLX)

  Minor opcode of failed request:  3 (X_GLXCreateContext)

  Serial number of failed request:  109

  Current serial number in output stream:  110
```

----------

## feniix

 *PMT wrote:*   

>  *feniix wrote:*   echo "media-video/nvidia-glx dlloader" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords
> 
>  
> 
> You meant package.use, just as a note.
> ...

 

Yes, sorry for the error.

ill post my xorg.conf and .log tomorrow

----------

## VValdo

I'm having the same problem.  I wonder if this is due to updating GCC... rebuilding kernel and trying again.

W

----------

## VValdo

Updating myself...

I just recompiled the kernel, modules, re-emerged nvidia-kernel and nvidia-glx and all is well.

I think this may be related to the gcc update that happened a couple days ago-- followed by a recompile of nvidia-glx w/new version.

W

----------

## Goeland86

so, what exactly is going on? I'm seeing a lot of errors with Xorg 7... One of which is no GL app seems to load, and I've followed everything suggested in this thread... Recompiled everything, and my Xorg.conf is very similar, and before installing xorg 7 everything worked fine. I haven't rebooted since then either... Anyone have an idea of why this might be occuring? I get the exact same errors for glxgears and glxinfo.

----------

## ashtrash

Same problem here. 

#glxinfo

name of display: :0.0

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual

   visual  x  bf lv rg d st colorbuffer ax dp st accumbuffer  ms  cav

 id dep cl sp sz l  ci b ro  r  g  b  a bf th cl  r  g  b  a ns b eat

----------------------------------------------------------------------

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

0x21 16 tc  1  0  0 c  .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

0x22 16 dc  1  0  0 c  .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

0x23 16 tc  1  0  0 c  .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

0x24 16 tc  1  0  0 c  .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

0x25 16 tc  1  0  0 c  .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

0x26 16 dc  1  0  0 c  .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

0x27 16 dc  1  0  0 c  .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

0x28 16 dc  1  0  0 c  .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

0x6c 32 tc  1  0  0 c  .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

Segmentation fault

I haven't done any gcc updates so i doubt recompiling will do anything (i recompiled my kernel 3 times in last 2 days). 

So if so many people has the same problem - it's not a but, it's a feature   :Smile: 

----------

## Ruzgfpegk

I got GLX working as before by updating the kernel (to 2.6.16-gentoo) and re-emerging nvidia-kernel & nvidia-glx.

I didn't think a recompilation/update of the kernel then the nvidia stuff could fix a "rgb glx" problem, but as long as it works...

It looks like VValdo found the solution... if sniggit, Goeland86 and ashtrash can confirm it works for them, I guess the topic could have a beautiful [SOLVED] tag.

----------

## Sekuhara

Confirming fix:

OpenGL applications stopped working today after updating nvidia-glx from 1.0.8178 to 1.0.8178-r1, quitting with similar messages like "extension GLX missing on display :0.0"

re-emerged nvidia-kernel, shut down KDE and X, removed and reinserted nvidia kernel module - noted that its size changed, restarted X, works. I didn't recompile the kernel

----------

## Goeland86

my issue seems to be deeper than that, there's just too many dependencies to recompile for Xorg 7 to work... I tried shutting down X, unloading / reloading the nvidia module and starting again but it still failed... I might be having a different issue. I masked Xorg 7 locally in the meantime, and I'm doing an emerge -eav world to fix my issues with other programs. I've been having trouble with gentoo on ~amd64, but I suppose that's kind of normal... If I wanted something simple I would've stuck to amd64...

----------

## pyr02k1

I found this error elsewhere and found the fix as well ... hopefully it works for the device :0.0 problem

heres portions of my xorg.conf, the bold lines i either added, changed or uncommented...

```

Section "Files"

# The location of the RGB database.  Note, this is the name of the

# file minus the extension (like ".txt" or ".db").  There is normally

# no need to change the default.

[b]    ModulePath    "/usr/lib/opengl/nvidia"

    RgbPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"[/b]

# Multiple FontPath entries are allowed (which are concatenated together),

# as well as specifying multiple comma-separated entries in one FontPath

# command (or a combination of both methods)

# 

# 

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/CID/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/local/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Speedo/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/TrueType/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/freefont/"

# The module search path.  The default path is shown here.

     [b]ModulePath "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"[/b]

EndSection

```

```

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "Nvidia 5200FX 256MB PCI"

    Driver      "nvidia"

    VideoRam    256

[b]Option      "RenderAccel" "true"

   Option      "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"

   Option      "UseEdidFreqs" "yes"

   Option      "HorizSync"   "31.0 - 90"

   Option      "VertRefresh" "50.0 - 160.0"[/b]

    BusID   "PCI:0:9:0"

    # Insert Clocks lines here if appropriate

EndSection

```

now my cards PCI GeForce 5200FX, so i dont have the agp lines or anything spectacular...

hopefully it helps,

-pyr0[/code]

----------

## feniix

 *feniix wrote:*   

> ill post my xorg.conf and .log tomorrow

 

http://members.lycos.co.uk/bnoise/linux/xorg.conf

http://members.lycos.co.uk/bnoise/linux/Xorg.0.log

there you go.

----------

## BadSquishy

I ran into the same problem, I did an update and all of a sudden I couldn't play UT2004 and my opengl screensaver would kill the xscreensaver daemon.  

Just to confirm the solution, here's how I fixed it: 

```
# emerge -av nvidia-kernel

# emerge -av nvidia-glx

# eselect opengl set nvidia
```

I then rebooted (because Windows has taught me to be lazy and just reboot).  

Now UT2004 works once again.  I do not know if it is actually necessary to run eselect command as it was trying to use nvidia the whole time.

----------

## alamuru420123

I've got the same problem.

The last time I got it, about a week ago, I searched on the forums and found a post which said to add the path to the modules to xorg.conf. This is what I added:

```

Section "Files"

        ModulePath "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules/"

        ModulePath "/usr/lib/opengl/nvidia/"

EndSection

```

And it worked, but couple of days ago, I don't know whether it was because I updated or not, but it stopped working and I'm getting the RGB error.

This trouble actually started when I installed modular-X and then got rid of it and reverted back to the standard X.

Tried emerging nvidia-glx, nvidia-kernel and then doing eselect, but it just isn't working.

----------

## Goeland86

I'll try with your path suggestion, see if that helps as I've done the other things so far...

Rebuilding now, posting back as soon as it's done.

----------

## sniggit

plain old updating fixed the error here also.

think this bug is now a thing of the past, at least in my case.

----------

## Goeland86

perhaps it is, although I've found I could not emerge libXdmcp... dunno why though, still using gcc 3.4.

I'm waiting for xorg 7 to go stable, I'm not going to try and fiddle with it until it's ironed out, X is the one thing I cannot live without (this is a mainly graphics oriented workstation!)

Cheers.

----------

## alamuru420123

Well, it really is the wierdest thing. I've again emerged 'nvidia-glx nvidia-kernel' in that order and ran 'eselect opengl set nvidia' and it's working again. Maybe we've got to keep doing this everytime it gets screwed up   :Rolling Eyes:  .

----------

## sniggit

Nope, spoke too soon.. Didn't do it for me.

Got a couple of boots with "Attention! out of range." monitor error, 

so I figured I'd just have to tweak my xorg.conf settings to get it working.

Didn't get around to it until just now, and now I have the same GLX error.

Gonna try a kernel re-compile, some stuff I have to remove anyway.

BTW very noobish question I know, but how do u update ur kernel?

Download gentoo-sources again or something?

Think I'll just post my xorg.conf so U guys can have a quick peak and see if anything obvious is wrong.

```
Section "ServerLayout"

        Identifier     "X.org Configured"

        Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

        InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

        InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

        RgbPath      "/usr/lib64/X11/rgb"

        ModulePath   "/usr/lib64/modules"

        ModulePath   "/usr/lib64/opengl/nvidia/"

        ModulePath   "/usr/X11R6/lib64/modules/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/CID/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

        Load  "record"

        Load  "extmod"

        Load  "dbe"

        #Load  "dri"

        Load  "glx"

        Load  "xtrap"

        Load  "freetype"

        Load  "type1"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Keyboard0"

        Driver      "kbd"

        Option      "XkbLayout" "no"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Mouse0"

        Driver      "mouse"

        Option      "Protocol" "auto"

        Option      "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

        Option      "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

        #DisplaySize      360   270     # mm

        Identifier   "Monitor0"

        VendorName   "AOC"

        ModelName    "C993"

        HorizSync    30.0 - 95.0

        VertRefresh  50.0 - 160.0

        Option      "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        ### Available Driver options are:-

        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",

        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"

        ### [arg]: arg optional

        #Option     "SWcursor"                  # [<bool>]

        #Option     "HWcursor"                  # [<bool>]

        #Option     "NoAccel"                   # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ShadowFB"                  # [<bool>]

        #Option     "UseFBDev"                  # [<bool>]

         #Option     "Rotate"                    # [<str>]

        #Option     "VideoKey"                  # <i>

        #Option     "FlatPanel"                 # [<bool>]

        #Option     "FPDither"                  # [<bool>]

        #Option     "CrtcNumber"                # <i>

        #Option     "FPScale"                   # [<bool>]

        #Option     "FPTweak"                   # <i>

        Identifier  "Card0"

        Driver      "nvidia"

        VendorName  "nVidia Corporation"

        BoardName   "Unknown Board"

        BusID       "PCI:5:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier "Screen0"

        Device     "Card0"

        Monitor    "Monitor0"

        SubSection "Display"

                Depth   8

                Modes "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600"

                Viewport   0 0

        EndSubSection

         SubSection "Display"

                Depth 16

                Modes "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600"

                Viewport   0 0

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Depth   24

                Modes "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600"

                Viewport   0 0

        EndSubSection

EndSection

```

Any help would be appreciated.

----------

## ashtrash

In my situation this was the solution. 

Thanks 4 this post.

 *alamuru420123 wrote:*   

> I've got the same problem.
> 
> The last time I got it, about a week ago, I searched on the forums and found a post which said to add the path to the modules to xorg.conf. This is what I added:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

----------

## ashtrash

sniggit:

I doubt that this will change anything, but anyway I'd put

DefaultDepth 16 

in here:

Section "Screen"

        Identifier "Screen0"

        Device     "Card0"

        Monitor    "Monitor0"

DefaultDepth 16

        SubSection "Display"

                Depth   8

                Modes "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600"

                Viewport   0 0

        EndSubSection

         SubSection "Display"

                Depth 16

                Modes "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600"

                Viewport   0 0

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Depth   24

                Modes "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600"

                Viewport   0 0

        EndSubSection

EndSection

----------

## sniggit

Nah, didn't fix it..

Thanks anyway though.

----------

## Donny

I runned in the same problem and remerging nvidia-kernel & nvidia-glx & eselect opengl set nvidia fixed it for me.

The problem occured when after an update a new version of nvidia-glx, (nvidia-glx-1.0.8178-r1) was merged.

----------

## sniggit

Been looking around for how to fix this problem and the same stuff keeps poping up, 

try to re-emerge nvidia-kernel or add some ModulePaths in xorg.conf....

Could really need some help here guys.

----------

## nadir-san

I have the same problem, I dont have an internet at home either, so it's really frustrating, I did manage to set up a wireless connection last night with a big can of dog food and an unsecured router, so I might try some updates when I get home.

I didnt try any new module paths either, so maybe thats where Im going wrong.

sniggit: Im getting the exact same errors, except mine says it loads glx ok, just when I run glxinfo or glxgears I get the exact same error. Mplayer also wont load, gives a BGR crash error.

I wonder is my depth wrong, I dont have my xorg.conf at work, so I'll have to check it out when I go home.

one more thing sniggit, have you tried not forcing         BusID       "PCI:5:0:0"

try to comment it out, and/or try option NvAGP "0" 

and option NvAGP "1"

were getting similar errors, but the more I think about it, the more I feel were getting them for different reasons.

----------

## RaZoR1394

I had the same problem but with an ATI card. GLX was broken and some Win apps wouldn't start with Wine. It's fixed with the latest Xorg update in Portage.  :Smile: 

----------

